# Taxidermy Costs - Black Bear 1/2 Mount



## aab751977 (Dec 2, 2013)

What is the going rate for a 1/2 mount on a Michigan black bear? 

Any recommendations on local taxidermists? I currently live in Oakland County, but will be moving to Livingston county in a few more weeks. Thanks


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

St. Clair Flats Taxidermy does some fine work. 800 for a 1/2 mount, although price should be your last criteria when seeking a taxidermist in my opinion.

http://www.stclairflatstaxidermy.com/


----------



## aab751977 (Dec 2, 2013)

Firefighter said:


> St. Clair Flats Taxidermy does some fine work. 800 for a 1/2 mount, although price should be your last criteria when seeking a taxidermist in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.stclairflatstaxidermy.com/


Agree, I had a friend who also recommended them. Just wanted to understand the going rate on cost. Quality is top priority


----------

